# 0MG N3W M3TH0D



## guitardude7241 (Feb 27, 2010)

these threads are REALLY getting old. most take it as a joke, but there really isn't anything funny about it. go ahead, flame.


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

ban this guy^^ make him an example like robertparker


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 27, 2010)

Why make another thread so people can argue about it?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

(R) said:


> ban this guy^^ make him an example like robertparker



This


----------



## Rikane (Feb 27, 2010)

Agreed...old joke is old.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 27, 2010)

Snarf

Snuffleupagus likes snozberries.

Facepalmettos in open meadows.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Athefre said:


> Snarf
> 
> Snuffleupagus likes snozberries.
> 
> Facepalmettos in open meadows.



yes.


----------



## Logan (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess we can add this to the list of noob threads you've made.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 27, 2010)

Logan said:


> I guess we can add this to the list of noob threads you've made.



Yeah, pretty much.

I remember you couldn't even understand the basic concepts of ZBLL and algorithm mirroring/generating. d:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> these threads are REALLY getting old. most take it as a joke, but there really isn't anything funny about it. go ahead, flame.



I would say that people just want to share ideas, like Benjamin Franklin. OrtegaZB ended up as a success for a lot of people.


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright, OrtegaZB is just CLL right? I have no sense of sarcasm.
EDIT: oh and ban ban ban ban ban 
CLOSE THIS THREAD


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ugh.
Someone needs to send this guy to Afghaniban. These are really pointless threads.
.


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Ugh.
> Someone needs to send this guy to Afghaniban. These are really pointless threads.
> .



I hate him


----------



## Logan (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he has been before.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> go ahead, *flame*.



I found that amusing because your display picture is Charmander


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

:fp


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 27, 2010)

haha mister you are funny.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever



why isn't this thread in the off-topic section?


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever



I hate you


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever









-.-

Tell me how this thread isn't pointless. If it does have a point worth discussing, then it would have to be a point that belongs in the off-topic section.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever
> ...


+1

however i think that you guys are being a bit to much of a bunch of pricks.

Can you not see where his frustration is coming from? Its a perfectly valid thread, except its in the wrong section.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 27, 2010)

since everybody posts their "new method" threads in this sub-forum, i'd suppose an arguement against them would come where they post at.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> since everybody posts their "new method" threads in this sub-forum, i'd suppose an arguement against them would come where they post at.



...so you are feeling left out? Suck it up princess.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 27, 2010)

I think that the people who post things (not this thread obviously) that say they have invented a new method for any cube should complete all the algorithms and find all possible cases before just posting an idea.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > since everybody posts their "new method" threads in this sub-forum, i'd suppose an arguement against them would come where they post at.
> ...


mini.....
But really this should be in off topic thread


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 27, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> mini.....
> But really this should be in off topic thread



He posted a thread in "Speedcubing Discussion" with a title "0MG N3W M3TH0D" that didn't have any new method at all. This belongs in "Off-Topic", and should have had title that actually made sense. I just don't get it.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > mini.....
> ...



it's a play on the people who make the threads about new methods that are retarted.


----------



## Edward (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



If thats the case, I think urdoinitwrong


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



i still can't stick my head that far up my ass to see where you're coming from.


----------



## Dene (Feb 27, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > well, this thread isn't pointless.. i think jokes should go in the off-topic section, but whatever
> ...



Oh DAMN someone just got slammed. Good call Ms. Strong.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> Hyprul 9-ty2 said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...


Practice makes perfect  Or maybe using a new method


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Feb 27, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I normally don't laugh at these, but wow. That made me burst out laughing.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 27, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> it's a play on the people who make the threads about new methods that are retarted.



And so you decided to make a retarded thread of your own to protest retarded threads?


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 27, 2010)

blade740 said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > it's a play on the people who make the threads about new methods that are retarted.
> ...



Pretty much this. What you did is basically like protesting violence by going on a killing spree.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > guitardude7241 said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## H (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah david woner and edward should be banned from the forums. All they do is flame people for no reason they cant take a joke they need to get a life. Seriously pokemon and gay manga...


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 27, 2010)

H said:


> yeah david woner and edward should be banned from the forums. All they do is flame people for no reason they cant take a joke they need to get a life. Seriously pokemon and gay manga...



Lolpost. Nice, and well thought out. I see you know what you're talking about.


----------



## H (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad you do.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 27, 2010)

what the hell


----------

